# برنامج lims



## بنت المدني (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل في مختبر للفحوصات المختبرية للمياه واعمل تحديدا على برنامج تسجيل نتائج الفحوصات lims
ارغب بمعلومات عن كيفية تحميل البرنامج او روابط لتحميل البرنامج
ولكم جزيل الشكر0


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو أن لاتنسيني من الدعاء وهذا البرنامج كما وجدته في النت ....


----------



## بنت المدني (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك
ولكن البرنامج لم يعمل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكنك التنزيل من هنا بعد التسجيل في الموقع كنسخة تجريبية وإن شاء الله سوف أجد لك نسخة كاملة قريبا ....
http://www.labcollector.com/?gclid=CJTHo9TojaUCFWr92Aod1S2lMA


----------

